# How to not care about anything anymore?



## vincentt (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey guys! 

How do i just, not give a crap bout anything anymore, and focus on my education?

At the moment, i'm having friendship problems and stuff, How do i just Not care about anything anymore, 
not caring about what people say behind my back, what people say to me, what people label me as..

Quesstion: How do i not care about SOCIAL life anymore?

I know that it's hard, but i'll be willing to do it!


----------



## pericles (Aug 18, 2011)

*hi vincentt*

you need balance and boundaries. you need a social life,but you should be honest about telling people if they r interfering w yr school work.you need to assert yourself ,but try to be compassionate and empathetic of others,even if they appear to be jerks.


----------



## thankyouberry (Aug 11, 2011)

Sometimes it helps me to think about where all my various entanglements (with people, hobbies, etc.) are going... like, really think about it. Write a short analysis of every relationship, if you will. Usually, I realize some of them won't help me much, so I decide to let them go. The point is to make a plan, sort out your priorities and stick to the ones that will help you finish the plan. 

I don't think you can stop caring completely. You need to make a real effort to ignore and avoid stupid stuff that's bothering you. You have to keep reminding yourself to do this and do that, forget this and that. Hopefully, over time, habit will take over and you'll behave that way automatically.


----------



## Opiman (Aug 8, 2011)

Take more/harder classes or pick up a hobby. Learn to play guitar or draw or play basketball or something. Whenever you need to get your mind off any social difficulties play a song or draw a sketch or something. Plus, it's much easier to get along with people when you have something in common (ie hobbies). Don't completely abandon your social life. But if people negatively talk behind your back, they're not true friends and you shouldn't worry about what they think. Find people who sincerely like you for who you are.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

use the situation as a motivation, like tell yourself " look at this other person talking crap behind my back, this is supposed to be my college yeas, I'm supposed to be dedicating my time on my education, not this drama. If this person wants to waste time from his college years on this crap, then let him but I have more important things to do and when I graduate, I will be proud of myself for handling this situation the right way, this other person, his grades me be affected and he will regret it" that's how I would think of it.


----------



## vincentt (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks guys. This really helped me.


----------

